# Height and frame/muscle beats out face for IRL slaying



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

height and body combined beat face IRL. Maybe for a psl Autists face beats them but the actual people who get laid have height and frame. Key point is u need height AND frame to beat a face without height and frame


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

@SirGey @Dogs @Enigmatic93 @MammothActuary


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> @SirGey @Dogs @Enigmatic93 @MammothActuary



dont invoke me in shit threads pls.


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

Been telling fuckers in here that i got laid with my mug due to height and frame but they be like "cope", "tales from the basement", "height is useless"


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Been telling fuckers in here that i got laid with my mug due to height and frame but they be like "cope", "tales from the basement", "height is useless"


tales from the Mumbai sewer


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Been telling fuckers in here that i got laid with my mug due to height and frame but they be like "cope", "tales from the basement", "height is useless"


tales from the shekel shack


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> tales from the Mumbai sewer


cope


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 2, 2019)

Face is always most important, then height and frame is bonus.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 2, 2019)

Extremely legit 

thank god im 6’5


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> cope


Cope


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Cope


cope


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Extremely legit
> 
> thank god im 6’5



Wtf you're that tall? 

Fuck..


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> cope


Cope


----------



## middayshowers (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank you for this thread, this has helped me greatly in looksmaxing


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Cope


gigacope


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Face is always most important, then height and frame is bonus.


Face is the most important that goes without saying but if you think a great face with shit height and shit frame is out slaying some tall jock ur living in psl fantasy land


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> gigacope


Teracope


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Nov 2, 2019)

Repeat it till it gets in your head

FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Teracope


rope


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Face is the most more important that goes without saying but if you think a great face with shit height and shit frame is out slaying some tall jock ur living in psl fantasy land


Yap a built 6'5 4 psl will outslay a 5'8 6 psl twink


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Repeat it till it gets in your head
> 
> FACE BEATS ALL
> FACE BEATS ALL
> FACE BEATS ALL


FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL
FACE BEATS ALL


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Extremely legit
> 
> thank god im 6’5


U need muscle/frame with height


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> rope


Giga rope


----------



## ldar = cope (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Giga rope


*Ascension or death*


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

ldar = cope said:


> *Ascension or death*


*Enthusiast*


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 2, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> U need muscle/frame with height


I’m already lean buff

been working out and doing sports since I was 13


----------



## Arvenas (Nov 2, 2019)

Need to get LL asap.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’m already lean buff


If ur 6”5 and lean/buff you need to have a physically deformed face or severely autistic to not be getting girls


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’m already lean buff
> 
> been working out and doing sports since I was 13


ofc u are

you are black. you were born with a 6 pack and a joint out of your mouth


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 2, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> If ur 6”5 and lean/buff you need to have a physically deformed face or severely autistic to not be getting girls


I’m not incel at all jfl

I’m psl 5.5


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> I’m not incel at all jfl
> 
> I’m psl 5.5


Not saying u specifically just saying in general


Looksmax305 said:


> Not saying u specifically just saying in general


Fuck I think I have to add pheno in as well, pheno tall and muscular combined> face


----------



## Dios (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap a built 6'5 4 psl will outslay a 5'8 6 psl twink



This is the pure truth, went out 2 days ago and saw a literal 5.5-6 PSL dude with the saddest look on his face at the pub, I swear I'm not even tall, I'm just 183 cm but he was at max 160 cm, every girl on the place was fucking taller than him.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Nov 2, 2019)

If you’re not actively trying to improve your physique what are you doing


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

6'3, 200lbs ripped 3psl guy < 4psl average body

6'3 200lbs ripped 5.5psl guy > 6psl average body

Body doesn't mean shit if your ugly but halos if you're gl


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ofc u are
> 
> you are black. you were born with a 6 pack and a joint out of your mouth



tbh I was skinny until 8 years old because of adhd medications jfl I ballooned up so much when I was taking that


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

Dios said:


> This is the pure truth, went out 2 days ago and saw a literal 5.5-6 PSL dude with the saddest look on his face at the pub, I swear I'm not even tall, I'm just 183 cm but he was at max 160 cm, every girl on the place was fucking taller than him.


That's an extreme though. Anything below 170 is unacceptable and anything below 180 is at a disadvantage


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> tbh I was skinny until 8 years old because of adhd medications jfl I ballooned up so much when I was taking that


nigga ballooned up = went from 8 to 10% body fat


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

Also going to the gym helps with being NT


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> nigga ballooned up = went from 8 to 10% body fat


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

Dios said:


> This is the pure truth, went out 2 days ago and saw a literal 5.5-6 PSL dude with the saddest look on his face at the pub, I swear I'm not even tall, I'm just 183 cm but he was at max 160 cm, every girl on the place was fucking taller than him.


160 cm is a death sentence nothing can save you at that height


----------



## Dogs (Nov 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> dont invoke me in shit threads pls.


High iq


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

If you don’t believe height and muscle play a major factor in slaying I’m convinced you don’t go outside of ur room


----------



## Dogs (Nov 2, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> If you don’t believe height and muscle play a major factor in slaying I’m convinced you don’t go outside of ur room


Nothing beats face, but height and frame matters


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Nothing beats face, but height and frame matters


Agreed, anyone who denies this is a retard


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Face is the most important that goes without saying but if you think a great face with shit height and shit frame is out slaying some tall jock ur living in psl fantasy land


this
if you're below 5'8 then no face for your height


----------



## jefferson (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 + god tier body and frame with 4/10 face beats framlet manlet dicklet with a 8/10 face.

Face is the single most important aspect of looks though ofc


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> 160 cm is a death sentence nothing can save you at that height


Huh? Personality can make up for manlet-itis. Jfl if you didn't know that already. I know this for a fact because le wifey says that the reason she spends so much time with Tyrone is because he has a very nice personality. She even forgot my annual "birthday blowjob" because she was with Tyrone, thats how attractive his personality is! Try not being a misogynistic piece of shit. It's called being a decent human being.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 2, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Huh? Personality can make up for manlet-itis. Jfl if you didn't know that already. I know this for a fact because le wifey says that the reason she spends so much time with Tyrone is because he has a very nice personality. She even forgot my annual "birthday blowjob" because she was with Tyrone, thats how attractive his personality is! Try not being a misogynistic piece of shit. It's called being a decent human being.


fucking lmfao I love you mate


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Huh? Personality can make up for manlet-itis. Jfl if you didn't know that already. I know this for a fact because le wifey says that the reason she spends so much time with Tyrone is because he has a very nice personality. She even forgot my annual "birthday blowjob" because she was with Tyrone, thats how attractive his personality is! Try not being a misogynistic piece of shit. It's called being a decent human being.


You made me genuinely laugh


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 2, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> That's an extreme though. Anything below 170 is unacceptable and anything below 180 is at a disadvantage



Cope, 1,80 is the best height


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Nov 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Cope, 1,80 is the best height


Height is useless


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Cope, 1,80 is the best height


1,80 + is the best height 1,90+ and quality of life legit goes down since too much shit doesn't fit


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Nov 2, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> 1,80 + is the best height 1,90+ and quality of life legit goes down since too much shit doesn't fit



Cope, 1,80 is the best height, 182+ is too tall already.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

jefferson said:


> 6'4 + god tier body and frame with 4/10 face beats framlet manlet dicklet with a 8/10 face.
> 
> Face is the single most important aspect of looks though ofc


no


SirGey said:


> Cope, 1,80 is the best height, 182+ is too tall already.


182 is the best height actually


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

streege said:


> no
> 
> 182 is the best height actually


there's some degree of preference but I'd accept any opinion in the 180-190 cm range.
anyone that thinks the ideal is more or less is an exception


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> there's some degree of preference but I'd accept any opinion in the 180-190 cm range.
> anyone that thinks the ideal is more or less is an exception


true, i feel kinda odd to talk actually with somebody that i feel is not living in his basement to say such thing that most NT people knows, hidden by coper/rotter/ldar-er and shit


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Nov 2, 2019)

streege said:


> true, i feel kinda odd to talk actually with somebody that i feel is not living in his basement to say such thing that most NT people knows, hidden by coper/rotter/ldar-er and shit


That was extremely difficult to read but I got most of what you were saying.

Also slightly off topic but personally my own ideal would be 180cm if I could pic a height dispite the fact that i know women would generally perfer a 182-186cm guy.

It's weird but after been short all of my life I just can't imagine myself in any other way. Being on the shorter end just feels normal to me? It's odd.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 2, 2019)

Bobbu flay said:


> Extremely legit
> 
> thank god im 6’5


Legit, thank god im 6’11”


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> That was extremely difficult to read but I got most of what you were saying.
> 
> Also slightly off topic but personally my own ideal would be 180cm if I could pic a height dispite the fact that i know women would generally perfer a 182-186cm guy.
> 
> It's weird but after been short all of my life I just can't imagine myself in any other way. Being on the shorter end just feels normal to me? It's odd.


it's probably a way that your mind have made to make you feel less sad/ more hopeful, because you will likely be closer to 180 than 190.
And anyway i feel like 190 cm is already too tall.
the best imo is something between 182 to 185.
tall enough to be considered as a male, but not a giraffe tho


----------



## Effortless (Nov 2, 2019)

Just have height and frame is legit DED SRS



Spoiler









Sorry to ruin your thread OP


----------



## crosshold (Nov 2, 2019)

theyre all important together


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 2, 2019)

all slayers i know are at leas above averge facially. Imagine fucking ogre that you almost puke from seeing his face. Biggest cope ever. Every time that foid see jacked guys body say "but where's his face?''


----------



## jackthenerd (Nov 2, 2019)

Holy fuck, you guys are coping hard. If frame and height actually mattered, then why aren't we all SLAYING like kings in South America, Asia and Africa? They're all manlets with no frame. Just to throw up some numbers: Philippines (avg male height: 5'4.5), Colombia (5'7), South Korea, Japan, China (5'7), Brazil (5'7), South Africa (5'6), Thailand (5'7), Cuba (5'6), Kenya (5'7), Vietnam (5'5), Ghana (5'7), Nigeria (5'6), Peru(5'5)... The list goes on. 

If you're an average European you mog the living shit out of these guys, yet you probably couldn't even get laid once? Average European height is what? top 5%? top 10% top 20% in these countries? Yet you couldn't even get laid once? So much for muh height. And I didn't even mention frame. Europeans are notoriously known to have the biggest frames even when controlling for height, diet, training and every relevant factor.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 2, 2019)

[QUOTE = "cocainecowboy, post: 1055126, membre: 2486"]
View attachment 153795

[/CITATION]
BADR IS EVERYTHING


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> View attachment 153835


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153836


i just want crisick on this site. 

crisick= kinko+nibba+mexicancel+titbot+belnar


----------



## wellthatsucks (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153836


I miss crisick raising 80% of the forums cortisol levels


----------



## psycophsez (Nov 2, 2019)

It really does.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153853


Extreme example. 5'9 averge body 6psl face mogs 6'3 good body 4psl


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Nov 2, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Extreme example. 5'9 averge body 6psl face mogs 6'3 good body 4psl


no wtf


----------



## Titbot (Nov 2, 2019)

cope I have a 6 pack now when I flex and it hasn’t made a difference


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> Extreme example. 5'9 averge body 6psl face mogs 6'3 good body 4psl


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> no wtf


Yes wtf


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153854


If guy is 5'2 Yes. At 5'9 byou can easly slay if you have good face


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

Titbot said:


> cope I have a 6 pack now when I flex and it hasn’t made a difference






@Kinko does she delt-mog you bro


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 2, 2019)

as long as your face is at least average then height and frame will give you more opportunities and even better looking girls than not. the key here being that you aren't hideous.

on a side note, i feel sorry for guys who will never experience a girl looking up to you with doe eyes.


----------



## Titbot (Nov 2, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> as long as your face is at least average then height and frame will give you more opportunities and even better looking girls than not. the key here being that you aren't hideous.
> 
> on a side note, i feel sorry for guys who will never experience a girl looking up to you with doe eyes.


Cope body doesn’t matter I have a 6 pack and used for tinder and got nothing


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 2, 2019)

501


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

^
no infraorbital implant for that


----------



## Kinko (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153855
> 
> 
> @Kinko does she delt-mog you bro


Brutally bro


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

Kinko said:


> Brutally bro


ill dm her and send you her shoulder routine


----------



## Kinko (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> ill dm her and send you her shoulder routine


Her clito>my dick


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Nov 2, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope body doesn’t matter I have a 6 pack and used for tinder and got nothing



tinder isn't really a good place for most of us here. wouldn't you say that your body helped irl though even if just a little?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Effortless said:


> Just have height and frame is legit DED SRS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This dude looks Chaddish, is this an actual loyal woman? 
Fuark mate


----------



## Titbot (Nov 2, 2019)

auboutduprecipice said:


> tinder isn't really a good place for most of us here. wouldn't you say that your body helped irl though even if just a little?


Def


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153853


Jesus Christ man this is still one of the most brutal moggings known to man, to a normie this must be like a hydrogen bomb blackpill


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Jesus Christ man this is still one of the most brutal moggings known to man, to a normie this must be like a hydrogen bomb blackpill


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 2, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope body doesn’t matter I have a 6 pack and used for tinder and got nothing


post the pic you used for tinder or I don't give a shit about your arguments


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153866


Why do I love these so much
Skull moggings are so fucking brutal, imagine being a bluepiller seeing these and your entire worldview is shattered in an instant


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> post the pic you used for tinder or I don't give a shit about your arguments
> 
> Why do I love these so much
> Skull moggings are so fucking brutal, imagine being a bluepiller seeing these and your entire worldview is shattered in an instant


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Nov 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153869


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 2, 2019)

Whatdafukk i have height and muscle lmao i'm in a club with my gf and met a cutie whem my gf was away but i have to be with my gf why the fuck do i have to want other women. 
Why can't i just be happy with my gf or break up and slay ffs.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Nov 2, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cope body doesn’t matter I have a 6 pack and used for tinder and got nothing


Ur a Manlet and ur body/frame is far from being above average


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## mattzdeb (Nov 2, 2019)

6” normal frame is where you can start as slayer if you have 99% face


----------



## Fearofeight (Nov 2, 2019)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Face is always most important, then height and frame is bonus.



This, nobody is gonna kiss your crooked underbite fetal alcohole syndrome face no matter how big you are.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Been telling fuckers in here that i got laid with my mug due to height and frame but they be like "cope", "tales from the basement", "height is useless"


Height theory must be legit if it allows curry pheno to slay sub 5 bitches


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 2, 2019)

Probably true, I can only get high tier beckies because I am 5'6, when I put my face on tinder no height I got a pretty good amount of matches. It's a shame the internet is fucking useless and can't tell me if I have lordosis to the point it's affecting my height or not because my upper body is shorter than legs, I don't have the typical proportions I see on guys my height


----------



## malese (Nov 3, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 153859
> 
> 
> View attachment 153860
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Traxanas (Nov 25, 2019)

I think it's mostly how a genuinely good face is rarer.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 25, 2019)

Looksmax305 said:


> Agreed, anyone who denies this is a retard


your title denies it, u are retarded.


SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 153878


rel pic u fuckin idiot:


----------



## Fosty (Nov 25, 2019)

6'4 looksmaxxxer said:


> Yap a built 6'5 4 psl will outslay a 5'8 6 psl twink


But 6'5 4 psl will not outslay a 5'11 6.5 psl, cause this is the equivalent. 4 psl ~ 5'11 height (maybe 5'10), and 6'5 would be like 6.5 - 7 psl face. 
[ISPOILER]Just be tall theory - busted  [/ISPOILER]


Squirtoutmabooty said:


> It's a shame the internet is fucking useless and can't tell me if I have lordosis


Just xray your back retard

[ISPOILER]Balls as well, so you never pass on your 58 iq genes[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 25, 2019)

Tfw 6’9” but skinny and average framed


----------

